# Problème connection You Tube & Flickr



## celtik44 (22 Novembre 2013)

Avez vous réussi à vous connecter à votre compte You tube et Flickr via ATV ?

 [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

Oui...
Quel(s) problème(s) as-tu ?
Quelle version d'ATV ? Jailbreackée ?
Tu as la dernière version du firewire ?
Comment ton ATV est-elle connectée au web et à ton réseau domestique ?


----------

